# Heads Up On A Franken 7T32 Panda Diver



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm not about to start a 7T32 'Franken' mega-thread. :no:

But I thought this worthy of a mention, given the unusual and attractive nature of the beast. See item # 270860935316.

Found it while running a few searches on eBay this morning, listed overnight in the USA, offering international shipping:



> *FABULOUS.LARGE 42.5mm.MEN'S SEIKO CHRONOGRAPH.ALARM.SUBMARINE.DATE.QUARTZ WATCH*


















































> *THIS IS A JUMBO MEN'S SEIKO CHRONOGRAPH. ALARM. SUBMARINE. QUARTZ WATCH. HUGE STAINLESS STEEL CASE & SUBMARINE BEZEL, QUICK SET DATE WITH HANDSOME ORIGINAL WHITE DIAL & 3 SUB-BLACK DIALS AND SEIKO SIGNED BAND. THIS SEIKO LOOKS OUTSTANDING AND WROKING ORDER, KEEPS TIME.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

You'll note from the fifth (of the seller's total 12) photo I've included, the case-back is stamped *7T32-7G20*.

Well, there were literally *hundreds* of different permutations of 7T32's produced over the years ....

including some (relatively) large-cased Panda dialed versions, like this 7T32-7H00 SDWE85P1:










But a 'Panda' version of the 7T32-7G20 ? :huh: Erm, I don't think so.









These were the three versions offered: L-R SDWE19P1, SDWE21P1 and SDWE23P1:
























What this eBay seller is trying to pass off as 'AUTHENTIC' was likely once the middle version of the 7T32-7G20 ....

But now since fitted with the dial (and presumably the movement) out of a rather more mundane 7T32-7C60 Panda:










Interestingly, he appears to have used the original watch's bi-colour sweep second hand, but not the 'divers' style hands. :dontgetit:

Naturally, the seller's description includes exudes the now customary mis-use of the word 'ORIGINAL'. :thumbsdown:



> *DIAL: BEAUTIFUL* *ORIGINAL* *WHITE DIAL AND 3 SUB-BLACK DIALS, RAISED S/S BAR HOUR MARKERS, DATE AT 3 HOUR WITH* *ORIGINAL** TOTAL 7 HANDS.*


Original Seiko (and 7T32-7xxx, to boot) they may well be - *but not original to this particular watch*. :no:

Caveat Emptor, Gentlemen. :hi:

EDIT: Found some better photos of a 7T32-7C60 'Panda' here on SCWF: SEIKO 7T32-7C60 - "Quartz Panda" Pic's + Video


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> EDIT: Found some better photos of a 7T32-7C60 'Panda' here on SCWF: SEIKO 7T32-7C60 - "Quartz Panda" Pic's + Video


In fact, there's a 7T32-7C60 'Panda' on eBay in the Philippines at the moment (item # 120817517352) that, for once,

(bearing in mind the vast number of Frankens they're notorious for producing) doesn't look too messed about with !


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Found some better photos of a 7T32-7C60 'Panda' here on SCWF: SEIKO 7T32-7C60 - "Quartz Panda" Pic's + Video


Hi Paul,

that was my 7T32! I sold it sometime back to the guy who presented it on the SCWF. A very nice 7T32 that I miss from time to time.

I guess this model was sold a lot in Germany back then because offers on ebay/Germany are not uncommon.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

hermann said:


> that was my 7T32! I sold it sometime back to the guy who presented it on the SCWF.


Yes Viktor ('Vigges666') IIRC. Didn't you also sell him that stainless white-faced 7A38-7280, Achim ? 

The case-back looks vaguely familiar. :grin: :rofl2:


----------

